# monoflo system



## Pal (Jun 12, 2010)

I have an 8 foot long baseboard element, 4 feet off the floor. I want to lower it to the floor. Will this affect the flow through the element? This is a monoflo system. The baseboard element is fed by a 1/2 inch pipe coming off a 1 1/4 inch main.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

Shortening the loop to and from the radiator usually isn't a problem. Making it longer is another story...


----------



## Pal (Jun 12, 2010)

The convector is lower than the main, and I will be making it longer. Will this be an issue as far as reducing the output?


----------



## hydronicsbob (Oct 6, 2010)

*it depends*

most systems would have 1 monoflo tee if the radiator was "close" to the main and if they needed a branch to go "farther" they would have a monoflo tee on both the supply and return of the branch.

We can't really answer that question without knowing all of the information. My suggestion would be to look at the other convectors and compare the length from the main and the size of convector and figure out if the additional 8' total will make enough difference.

see monoflo tee article here


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Monoflow tee systems have no loops as per say. Each rad is a loop on its own.

Lowering the rad is no problem unless this is a gravity system.... The monofow tee has a directional flow.. the water is spit at the tee on main and some flow is forced in the rad loop on the supply side...... same thing on the return side monoflow is now in the oppostie direction creating a pull from the rad.

Monoflow tee systems is one of the best type of hydronic heating systems you can design... it gives you the ablity to control flow at each rad.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Whenever the element or rad is lower than monoflo pipe, two monoflo tees must be used, supply and return (reversed directions)


----------

